# Rope in Pine Creek



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

hey all during a rescue at the pine creek raft race (yes there was some awesome carnage 2 rafts surfed in the hole for over 4 min) some yahoo threw a bag but didnt hold the other end and the bag sank. the last sighting was below the hole on river left I do not know if anyone has looked for it yet or gotten it. Please be careful and if you know anything about it (updates) please post!!!

tony

"get in your car and cruise the land of the brave and free"
ween


----------

